# Training on TT bike - which workouts?



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

I have season goals that include performance in TTs as well as RRs. It makes sense to ride the TT bike for muscular endurance (to use the Friel parlance), e.g. efforts at or around FTP.

As my training progresses towards the inclusion of shorter but more intense efforts (e.g. VO2-max type efforts of 2 to 5 minutes or aerobic capacity efforts of 2 minutes or less), does it make sense to do these in the TT position as well?

Or is this the wrong question? Is the correct question "how may times a week should I be on the TT bike" irrespective of which types of workouts I'm doing while on it?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I only do threshold training on my TT bike. I do all my sprint (VO2-max) training on my road bike. I just haven't found a point to doing the short intervals on my TT bike, as I rarely exert myself this way while doing time trials.

I ride my TT bike no more than 2 days a week at most. All my real fitness and long miles are done on the road bike. I suppose if I did triathlons or TT's over 24 miles, then I would incorporate more TT bike time.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Generally, one day a week is all you really need to spend on your TT bike. However, if all you are concentrating on you might ride it 2-3 days a week.

I would suggest doing 2x20's on your TT bike for training and keep rides to 2 hours or less if possible, just due to position issues...but if you have a comfortable set up, go longer. I know I've done 3.5 hour rides on my TT bike without any major issues.

For VO2 max training...you can use either bike, but since most of your time will/should be on a road bike...it's best to do them there. If you are participating in a TTT, then I would suggest doing some of your VO2 training on the TT bike, since the TTT is more about VO2 than FTP...i.e. lots of short 30 second - 1 minute efforts followed up by 2-3 minutes rest.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

That's a good point about TTT's. They really do have weird power spikes that you don't see in a individual tt. So if you are focusing on team time trials, then I could see doing shorter, harder efforts.

I also recommend doing the shorter 10 minute, 105 to 110% above threshold intervals (almost VO2 Max, but closer to threshold). I find these more manageable when out on my TT bike as it is often hard to find a 20minute section of road with no lights/stops etc.


----------

